# did a little milling today



## daugher12 (Dec 7, 2014)

Started milling up this spalted maple, it's 8' x 27".

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2014)

That looks awesome! if it's not too far gone....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 7, 2014)

lots of spalt color. That sure is some pretty wood
Dave


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 7, 2014)

That was my concern too Barry, considering this has been down for a little over two years. There is a small punky patch of white rot in one corner, but I can cut that out.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice looking wood. Spalted Maple is sweet!


----------

